# Brand new from Lone Star state



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome from Denison, Texas....Which is also in Grayson Co.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Rumbantor. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, And Welcome to AT!!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

*:welcome: to AT!*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

Howdy from Azle.


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Dave,
Welcome to AT.
Nice avatar


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

TreeApron said:


> Hi Dave,
> Welcome to AT.
> Nice avatar


Wasn't that a Bowtech bow in the avitar?


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

:welcomesign: to AT!


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

